# Fv-1 Dev board schematic



## Kees (Mar 24, 2019)

I've ordered the fv-1 Dev board, with the assumption that the build docs would become available at some point. Before I can apply this module in my project, I'd like to know some details. For this, I'm mainly interested in the schematics of the PCB. Is it possible to share these?


----------



## Robert (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## zgrav (Mar 24, 2019)

Is it correct that the dev board will only save and access 3 program slots?  but it will be able to flash all 8 slots in the eeprom?


----------



## Robert (Mar 24, 2019)

Correct. The entire EEPROM can be read/written, but the 3-way toggle can only access Programs 0 - 2.


----------



## Kees (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks! That's very helpful. I will post a topic of the creation once it's finished


----------

